# Honest yak ideas for newbie



## zzviper (Aug 3, 2014)

Well... Seeing my son is interested in kayaks I suppose I will get him one and me one.... *ya reckon the misses will go for that..??* 
I'm keen to get one... I am not keen to go off shore but rivers, creeks and little bay work is what I'm after. I want the provision to put a motor on the back. I am buying one mainly for fishing. I have looked at hobie and they are nice and storage is good but ouch... They are up there... I looked at Viking and the price is god but I found storage was not that great ... I looked at pro fish 45 $1495, tempo $1095 and the ninja for $899. First impression was I loved the ninja but the guy said you cannot put a motor on them... The others come with engine bracket ect .. They also sell a 25lb motor ect...

Can someone give me some pointers and suggestions... $1300 is pretty much what my budget is.... My son will be happy with something less than that...
I weight 83kg 6foot and son is 6 foot and 60kg.

Thanks heaps ... Summer is getting close and I want to wet a line so quick replies is great 

Cheers
Dave
Ps-- just joined the group..!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

WELCOME!
Hmmm motor on the back and you have yet to buy a yak...may I suggest you buy a dragon or the sorts from tackle busters etc that come with the basics or something of that price range....wait until you really love fishing from a yak...also give yourself time to handle it safely in all weather and water conditions...then look at getting a motor once all the basics are tidied up.....

sound ok?.....I would not place a motor on the back of a yak before ive tried it etc...what do you think?


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

rivers and creeks will need a lot of maneuvering and backing up, and so benefit a paddler not a motor. That is the advantage of a yak over a tinny in those conditions.

A motor is also another thing to wrap your line around, a rudder is bad enough as it is.

Reality is few yakkers end up with motors, and it may be better to go for a better handling yak than sacrifice that just so you can add a motor. It is also money than can be put towards a better yak also.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mate if you want a yak with a leccy on the back this second hand one is a good buy

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=67217

And carry your weight with ease, certainly not speed machines but a model thats been been around for years.


----------



## zzviper (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for all replies... I know what you are saying about the motor...I want to try it first before I rush out and buy a motor but from what I have seen, you have to be very careful what kayak you buy as some you cannot mount a motor on them. Ideally I would like one that has the ropes from pedals going back to a rudder... that way I could lose the rudder and place a motor on back... then just work out power control. I dont want to use a motor all the time... only every now and then... I have a heart condition and dont really want to flog myself to death paddleing up current ect....

WHat do you all think about these.....

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/coopers- ... 1047295838

or... Im guessing that these two kayaks are the same........

http://www.dragonkayak.com.au/4m-hunter ... ater-kayak

Both of them look the same.... surely they are.... the dragon gets a trolly ect with them.....

Ideas..???


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Or you could go with this for a bit more $$$$ but would suit what you need. Rudder and motor etc is already sorted

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/maroochy ... 1051913067

Soooo many options open to you mate.


----------



## zzviper (Aug 3, 2014)

My budget is not much..... I am thinking either Freak kayak 2.8m or Dragon 2.8... Dragon seems good starter at $499 includes VIP seat, trolley, paddle ect... And freak is $595 but does not have trolley..... Anyone have any of these that can give opinion...?
Thanks
Dave


----------

